# AT&T to offer streaming services using DirecTV name



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Reuters news service we learn *AT&T to launch three DIRECTV video streaming options*. Because this subject began as a DirecTV forum I will include the original post from the thread over there.



CincySaint said:


> Three tiers of service:
> 
> *DirecTV Now, *comprising a range of content packages, letting customers access the service over a wired or wireless Internet connection and on Internet-enabled devices;
> *DirecTV Mobile,* a "mobile-first" service for consumers who want to watch premium video and made-for-digital content directly on a smartphone, regardless of wireless provider; and
> ...


In these forums this can get to be confusing since AT&T bought DirecTV. The fact is AT&T is a wireless and wired ISP. They are going to capitalize on a very good name for _*TV*_ streaming services that come _*direct*_ly over the internet to you.

In other words, AT&T will expand its TV service beyond its cable U-Verse TV (which they want to dump according to speculation) and satellite DirecTV to compete in the streaming with Dish's Sling TV, Verizon, and others.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the way that the *Forbes entertainment technology writer explains AT&T's plans*:



> AT&T has announced a radical new distribution system for its DirecTV content that will open it up to essentially anyone with an internet connection - even if that internet connection isn't an AT&T one. The new streamed DirecTV options will require no satellite dishes or set-top boxes, won't require anyone to sign up to any annual contracts, and will play on virtually any device, including smartphones, tablets, Smart TVs, streaming media hardware or PCs.
> 
> There will be three core DirecTV streaming package options. The most comprehensive of these will be DirecTV Now. Within this umbrella package name AT&T plans to offer a range of content packages with monthly subscriptions (but, remember, no annual contracts) that will make available a good proportion of the content available on today's traditional DirecTV platform.
> 
> AT&T assures us that the DirecTV Now services will be available over both wired and wireless Internet connections, and that accessing it will be no more complicated than just signing up for the service, downloading the app and starting to watch DirecTV content.


The big questions in my mind are what will it cost and will they succumb to the Disney/ESPN-type extortion - can there ever be a comprehensive entertainment package for people like me who don't want to pay for channels dedicated to kids, dedicated to sports, and dedicated to talking heads (sometimes referred to as news channels)?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

And commercial free?


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

I predict GeoBlocking. A lot of Shaw Bell customers will need to workaround since they haven't come up with their own streamer channels.

I think DirecTV is trying to head off Skinny Basic so it won't come here.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Art7220 said:


> I predict GeoBlocking. A lot of Shaw Bell customers will need to workaround since they haven't come up with their own streamer channels.
> 
> I think DirecTV is trying to head off Skinny Basic so it won't come here.


Truthfully although I personally am not pleased with it, for folks who live where they can get the broadcast channels OTA and who already have high speed internet, adding Sling TV for $20 a month is probably as close to Skinny Basic as we'll ever see in the U.S.

It gives the family access to Adult Swim, A&E, AMC, Bloomberg, Cartoon Network, CNN, Disney Channel, ESPN, ESPN2, Food Network, Freeform, Viceland, HGTV, History, IFC, Lifetime, Maker, Polaris TV, TBS, TNT, Travel Channel, El Rey, and Galavisión. Plus they have the $5 add ons listed here.

Plus as of February for subscribers who live in the Chicago, Fresno-Visalia, Houston, Los Angeles, New York, Philadelphia, Raleigh-Durham, and San Francisco DMA's and can't get OTA they can have for $5:










You could add CBS All Access making it $31 a month. There are no regular cable/satellite packages that compete at $20 or even $31. Sure, you don't have recording capabilities. But for the family that just gets by or that once to do something else with their money, it's tough to ignore.

I assume AT&T plans to offer streaming DirecTV packages to compete.


----------

